
CenturyLink, Frontier took FCC cash, failed to deploy all required broadband - tnash
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/centurylink-frontier-took-fcc-cash-failed-to-deploy-all-required-broadband/
======
tomohawk
Breaking up AT&T led to phenomenal innovation and growth. We've gone from not
being able to own things like phones (had to lease them from AT&T) and not
being able to use telephone answering systems (not invented by AT&T, so not
AT&T equipment, so not allowed on the network), to where we are today.

But one of the costs was to make it easier for that growth to bypass large
parts of the US. The baby Bells like Frontier that were in less desirable
regions no longer share in the wealth generated by the ones like Verizon.

